
I'm a Fucking Webmaster (2016) - sellingwebsite
https://justinjackson.ca/webmaster/
======
ktpsns
That's so fucking true. Today, we have static site generators just to be able
to use Markdown instead of HTML and a crazy docker construct to do a solution
which any of-shelve frameset could do in the 90s. You are proud of your tech
stack? We fucking had no tech stack in the 90s and it was great because we
could fucking express ourselves without having to deal with reactive scripts,
CDNs, sourcemaps, or whatever. And oh yes, we had IE4. We cared a lot about
standards and browser compatibility without loading ridiculous megabytes of
slow and bloated code.

~~~
jaclaz
> We fucking had no tech stack in the 90s ...

... and we LIKED it![1]

Kids today ...

[1]
[https://tinyapps.org/blog/200702250700_why_in_my_day.html](https://tinyapps.org/blog/200702250700_why_in_my_day.html)

~~~
ktpsns
Fucking great! ;-D

------
kickscondor
There are still plenty of people who run sites on the Web like this. While I
don't know many commercial static websites - I've included some favorites
(philosopher.life, whimsy.space) in my list of Links of the Decade.

[https://href.cool/2010s](https://href.cool/2010s)

I also do a periodic "hunt" for static websites.

[https://www.kickscondor.com/hrefhunt/](https://www.kickscondor.com/hrefhunt/)

Let me know if you have one, too.

------
brudgers
a few years ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11684424](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11684424)

